# Greetings from the Frozen Tundra!



## EKinMN (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey all!
I have been a lifelong griller and love cooking in cast iron.  We are leading a low carb lifestyle, and so I figured more meat = smoker time!
Just this morning I purchased a Rec Teq 590.  Looking forward to it's delivery, and to learning from all of you!

Oh--the user name? EK is my wife and I, and MN is where we live, and is currently below zero and falling fast.  Ugh!

I participate in several forums for vehicles, but this is my first food forum.  Can't wait to dive in!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## 2Mac (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Ontario Canada.
Another frozen tundra.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## Millberry (Feb 6, 2021)

EKinMN said:


> Hey all!
> I have been a lifelong griller and love cooking in cast iron.  We are leading a low carb lifestyle, and so I figured more meat = smoker time!
> Just this morning I purchased a Rec Teq 590.  Looking forward to it's delivery, and to learning from all of you!
> 
> ...


LOW CARB guy from Georgia....  I am in "maintenance mode" Down to 179 pouds and the ONLY way I made it  was knowing you can eat all the meat you want. I ate Pork Butt for breakfast for weeks........LOL..........Glad to have you on this forum. Charlie


----------



## kruizer (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from another Minnesotan.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from NE Ohio from a fellow Keto / low carber. All of my posts are keto.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from SE Arizona.
My wife is full-time Keto/low carb too.

Congrats on the RT-590.   
There are a lot of Rec-Teq owners here on SMF, so you're in good company.


----------



## BB-que (Feb 6, 2021)

welcome from Chicagoland.  If you have questions on the RecTec holler.  You’re gonna love it.


----------



## adam15 (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Wilmington NC!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! Yep, cold here also and we won't discuss wind chills! I'll admit,  I'm not good at low carbs!

Ryan


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina. Fine choice on smoker...


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2021)

EKinMN said:


> Hey all!
> I have been a lifelong griller and love cooking in cast iron.  We are leading a low carb lifestyle, and so I figured more meat = smoker time!
> Just this morning I purchased a Rec Teq 590.  Looking forward to it's delivery, and to learning from all of you!
> 
> ...





kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from another Minnesotan.



Another frozen MN poster here. Use my Pit Boss a lot in the winter. Hope you got the winter cover or go to Harbour freight/Northern tool and get a welding blanket to insulate that fancy new rig you have!


----------



## checkdude (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from Winnipeg, Canada. I can feel your pain. All day long has been -44*C.  Stayed at the park with my dogs only 1 hr. As the wind was not too much fun in my face lol.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga.  About an hr from Evans, Ga  home of recteq


----------



## EKinMN (Feb 7, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Another frozen MN poster here. Use my Pit Boss a lot in the winter. Hope you got the winter cover or go to Harbour freight/Northern tool and get a welding blanket to insulate that fancy new rig you have!


I've been reading a bit about that.  Hoping that by the time it gets here, we are starting to get some warmer temps!


----------



## EKinMN (Feb 7, 2021)

Millberry said:


> LOW CARB guy from Georgia....  I am in "maintenance mode" Down to 179 pouds and the ONLY way I made it  was knowing you can eat all the meat you want. I ate Pork Butt for breakfast for weeks........LOL..........Glad to have you on this forum. Charlie


CONGRATS on the weight loss!


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 7, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I picked up my pellets at Runnings
> I thought they are a Minnesota area store, but discovered they go from Montana to Iowa and then New York, Connecticut, and Rhode Island.
> Bear Mountain is $7.99 / 20#
> Lumberjack is $9.99 / 20#
> ...





EKinMN said:


> I've been reading a bit about that.  Hoping that by the time it gets here, we are starting to get some warmer temps!



That is a nice thought. Keep in mind though you'll probably need a cover next year too!!!


----------



## t-dog (Feb 12, 2021)

EKinMN said:


> Hey all!
> I have been a lifelong griller and love cooking in cast iron.  We are leading a low carb lifestyle, and so I figured more meat = smoker time!
> Just this morning I purchased a Rec Teq 590.  Looking forward to it's delivery, and to learning from all of you!
> 
> ...


Hey. I was newbie about 8 years ago but have been out touch for a long time, but now I’m back.  I got a Recteq RT-B380 Bullseye 3 weeks ago and I love it.  Mine will cook from 180- 700+ degrees.  This is great for me because I can low and slow all the way over 700 degrees to sear.  Saving now for either a 590 or a 700 Bull.  Good cooking and welcome.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


JC


----------



## kawboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome from a fellow Minnesotan!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome from the SC Riverfront! Have family in MN, wife's sister, and once a week I am so thankful to live here in SC!!!


----------



## bellarozes (Mar 1, 2021)

Prinsu is supposedly updating their website. Found YouTube was best to view the versatility of this rack.







Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## Tom_T (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome from central Washington!


----------

